# I don't Understand Anything about this Disease



## Mike (Jul 31, 2021)

At the beginning, we knew that it was bad and that if we didn't
follow the advice, then, we would probably die, very clear and in
Black & White.

Now though, some 18 Months later the words that we hear are so
confusing, even from the government, some say one thing, another
says the opposite, yet they are in the same party.

Then there are the "Keyboard Warriors", they seem to enjoy all of the
confusion and they post what they feel will create upset and increase
blood pressure, with nausea for some thrown in.

Now I only listen to what is actually happening on the streets, Airports,
Shipping Ports, Cruise Liners, Holidays in Spain, with pictures, they are
a better source of the truth, than any words typed into an Internet,
destination.

Staying home seems to still be the best advice, at least we can stay alive
for our Grand Children.

Mike.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 31, 2021)

It may be helpful to remember that most people are not affected to any adverse degree by either covid-10 or the delta variant.  Those that are are those with compromised immune systems.  You can also take some comfort in the fact that much of the data is wrong and things aren't as bad as they're being hyped.  Remember, the PCR test couldn't distinguish between "normal" flu and covid.  Third, even though infections are going up, deaths continued down through this current period of unmasking.  Check it out yourself by searching on covid mortality in the U.S. or Great Britain










When you consider the rate of misdiagnosed cases, it's definitely not panic time again.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 31, 2021)

All this goes back to an 'unknown' flu in late 2019. One has to wonder if those PCR tests misdiagnosed the early flus. They started seeing illnesses with flu like symptoms in Oct 2019.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/06/us-flu-season-arrives-early-driven-by-an-unexpected-virus.html

Some theorize an outbreak in July 2019 in Virginia retirement community might be covid related.

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...zens-at-virginia-retirement-community/135890/

Wonder if they have gone back to any of those samples and used a more accurate lower pcr number.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 31, 2021)

It is confusing.  The northern border of the U.S. is currently closed to having anyone enter the country.  That includes people who have been fully vaccinated. 

The southern border of the U.S. allows 10's of thousands of individuals to enter the country every month, there is no differentiation between vaccinated and unvaccinated.  These individuals are then sent throughout the country.

I find this policy particularly confusing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2021)

The only thing you need to know is treat it like a person with a gun stuck to your temple.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

So many people worrying about dying that they've forgotten all about living.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2021)

Perhaps a lot of people are not so much worried about dying as they are about killing their loved ones. 
I'm ready to die tomorrow if it is my time but my husband would find it very hard because he needs me to look after him. Preserving my life gives him quality of life. 

Our children and grand children will be fine without us both but I would not like to be the cause of infecting any of them with a virus that could leave them with long lasting ill health. I would hate to think that my great grandson could lose his mother to a disease that I had passed on to her.

For the time being we cannot see each other face to face. Hard, but a necessity.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Perhaps a lot of people are not so much worried about dying as they are about killing their loved ones.
> I'm ready to die tomorrow if it is my time but my husband would find it very hard because he needs me to look after him. Preserving my life gives him quality of life.
> 
> Our children and grand children will be fine without us both but I would not like to be the cause of infecting any of them with a virus that could leave them with long lasting ill health. I would hate to think that my great grandson could lose his mother to a disease that I had passed on to her.
> ...


Let's hope your entire family comes through this global crisis unscathed.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2021)

So far, so good.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 31, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> It is confusing.  The northern border of the U.S. is currently closed to having anyone enter the country.  That includes people who have been fully vaccinated.
> 
> The southern border of the U.S. allows 10's of thousands of individuals to enter the country every month, there is no differentiation between vaccinated and unvaccinated.  These individuals are then sent throughout the country.
> 
> I find this policy particularly confusing.


Is this true?  What I can find on the US Embassy website suggests the rules are the same for entry from Mexico and Canada, see https://mx.usembassy.gov/travel-restrictions-fact-sheet/

Am I missing something?


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 31, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Perhaps a lot of people are not so much worried about dying as they are about killing their loved ones.



This.  An ex boyfriend lost his Mom on a Monday last July and his father Friday of that week.  Both were elderly, but still lived at home in good health other than the slowing down and aches and pains of aging.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 31, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Is this true?  What I can find on the US Embassy website suggests the rules are the same for entry from Mexico and Canada, see https://mx.usembassy.gov/travel-restrictions-fact-sheet/
> 
> Am I missing something?


Planes, buses being used to move migrants out of Texas and New Mexico (lcsun-news.com)

_About 4,500 migrants passed through Las Cruces in the past month, making it likely that bus trips will continue to Denver, where migrants can use the robust bus and airline services to reach relatives and sponsors throughout the U.S. while they await immigration proceedings._


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2021)

And this is why I haven't rushed out to get the vaccine. They don't know everything yet...about these variants or the vaccines. The conflicting information disseminated on what seems like a daily basis confirms that. You've been vaccinated but you still must wear a mask. Really? You've been vaccinated but you can still get COVID and pass it on. Seriously?! You've gotten your two shots but you may need a booster. But wait...maybe not. Oh come now! It's hard to have confidence in anything that we're being told. What are they going to do when the next mutation takes over?

I'm doing my damndest to keep my immune system boosted, being very careful in regards to social distancing. I don't do crowds and always wear my KN95 when I'm out and about. When I come home, I put those clothes in the laundry, wash my hands, face and any part of my arms that were out (usually below the elbow when it's hot out). Even before COVID I always washed my hands probably too frequently.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And this is why I haven't rushed out to get the vaccine. They don't know everything yet...about these variants or the vaccines. The conflicting information disseminated on what seems like a daily basis confirms that. You've been vaccinated but you still must wear a mask. Really? You've been vaccinated but you can still get COVID and pass it on. Seriously?! You've gotten your two shots but you may need a booster. But wait...maybe not. Oh come now! It's hard to have confidence in anything that we're being told. What are they going to do when the next mutation takes over?
> 
> I'm doing my damndest to keep my immune system boosted, being very careful in regards to social distancing. I don't do crowds and always wear my KN95 when I'm out and about. When I come home, I put those clothes in the laundry, wash my hands, face and any part of my arms that were out (usually below the elbow when it's hot out). Even before COVID I always washed my hands probably too frequently.


Stop that now.......you're starting to put two and two together and you're asking to many questions.
That'll never do in the new world order.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Stop that now.......you're starting to put two and two together and you're asking to many questions.
> That'll never do in the new world order.


Jeff...my career was in Public Health for the state as a Disease Intervention Specialist. I know that those in the medical profession don't have all the answers. We were privy to the advent of the very first AIDS cases. I had questions and suspicions about the origins of HIV too. I've encountered many doctors who didn't know what the he*l they were doing when it came to treating STDs.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Jeff...my career was in Public Health for the state as a Disease Intervention Specialist. I know that those in the medical profession don't have all the answers. We were privy to the history of the very first AIDS cases. I had questions and suspicions about the origins of HIV too. We also had doctors who didn't know what the he*l they were doing when it came to treating STDs.


Some of those doctors still don't.
And cool.....we've both sat at the same table.....in different states. I've been a member of the FDOH for many years and I probably shouldn't have said that in an open forum.......but I'm quite "hip" to all the tricks to fudge the numbers to meet the goals of the FDOH and their parents, the CDC.  It's all a really, really sophisticated game where the power players are vying for their team and there are no real rules.......only desirable "outcomes"......but the public isn't supposed to know of such things.....why, the CDC & the local DOH is there to protect them!!!.....ha!


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

And EVERY health care professional & every person at the CDC & the DOH knows the ONLY mask that can protect anyone is a properly fitted N95 particulate mask and all those aforementioned people know that ALL health care providers are required to get refitted for a specific N95 mask every year. The mask mandate is one big farce.


----------



## chic (Jul 31, 2021)

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> So many people worrying about dying that they've forgotten all about living.


This is true. When you become so worried about the possibility of dying, you forget to live, you're already dead. Or, as good as.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

chic said:


> This is true. When you become so worried about the possibility of dying, you forget to live, you're already dead. Or, as good as.


You get it.
I don't believe some people do.


----------



## Mike (Aug 1, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> It is confusing.  The northern border of the U.S. is currently closed to having anyone enter the country.  That includes people who have been fully vaccinated.
> 
> The southern border of the U.S. allows 10's of thousands of individuals to enter the country every month, there is no differentiation between vaccinated and unvaccinated.  These individuals are then sent throughout the country.
> 
> I find this policy particularly confusing.





Alligatorob said:


> Is this true?  What I can find on the US Embassy website suggests the rules are the same for entry from Mexico and Canada, see https://mx.usembassy.gov/travel-restrictions-fact-sheet/
> 
> Am I missing something?





HarryHawk said:


> Planes, buses being used to move migrants out of Texas and New Mexico (lcsun-news.com)
> 
> _About 4,500 migrants passed through Las Cruces in the past month, making it likely that bus trips will continue to Denver, where migrants can use the robust bus and airline services to reach relatives and sponsors throughout the U.S. while they await immigration proceedings._


Any of the above could be the work of the "Keyboard Warriors" that
I mentioned, they can't all be correct, the Embassy says one thing yet
Icsun-news.com says the opposite, one is either wrong or isn't aware
of the facts.

Mike.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 1, 2021)

Mike said:


> Any of the above could be the work of the "Keyboard Warriors" that
> I mentioned, they can't all be correct, the Embassy says one thing yet
> Icsun-news.com says the opposite, one is either wrong or isn't aware
> of the facts.
> ...


I guess this could all be fake news, it is hard to know who to believe

Arrests at U.S.-Mexico Border This Year Top One Million - WSJ

Migrant surge at US-Mexico border is worst in 20 years: DHS boss (nypost.com)

U.S. facing biggest migrant surge in 20 years: Homeland Security | Reuters

Governor Says Immigration Surge Is Fueling COVID Cases: 'None of Them Are Vaccinated' (westernjournal.com)

Migrant apprehensions at U.S.-Mexico border are surging again | Pew Research Center


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 1, 2021)

I think I better understand now. 

Whilst "official policy" is the same for legal entry from Canada and Mexico illegal entry from Mexico is much higher.  And that illegal immigration brings in more infected people.  And there are also more asylum seekers coming in from Mexico, not sure how they fit the legal vs illegal thing.

So this does not seem to me to make the articles cited by Harry "fake news", but it would certainly be more enlightening if they could better explain the facts.  So far as I can see none of these articles mention Canada or our northern border, but I assume illegal and asylum traffic is less from that direction...  I believe this is just another line of evidence that we need to get our border crossings, legal and illegal, under control.


----------



## Been There (Aug 1, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> Planes, buses being used to move migrants out of Texas and New Mexico (lcsun-news.com)
> 
> _About 4,500 migrants passed through Las Cruces in the past month, making it likely that bus trips will continue to Denver, where migrants can use the robust bus and airline services to reach relatives and sponsors throughout the U.S. while they await immigration proceedings._


The government is also storing some of these migrants in hotels at taxpayer’s expense. I caught the end if a broadcast on NPR with the news reader saying a hotel in Houston was being used and several were tested and treated for COVID-19. I don’t know if this is factual or not.


----------



## Been There (Aug 1, 2021)

Mike said:


> At the beginning, we knew that it was bad and that if we didn't
> follow the advice, then, we would probably die, very clear and in
> Black & White.
> 
> ...


This is what happens when an issue becomes political. Those people that are using this disease to promote their agenda should be ashamed of themselves. From the teachers’ unions, to governors all the way to the top, it’s being used to further their agenda. COVID has almost become a propaganda tool.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> So many people worrying about dying that they've forgotten all about living.



This is unfortunately true about some people. The problem with your statement is that you don't specify which people you are referring to.

People who refuse to leave their house, who are afraid to go within hollering distance of another human being, even after getting the vaccine, even with wearing masks, etc. fit this description. People who are constantly scrubbing themselves, their clothes, and all the surfaces in their house fit the description. I have a friend who fits this description. I told her that even though she will never catch Covid (how could she?), she has let the virus win anyway. People who are terrified of getting an extremely safe vaccine fit the description.

But what about the great majority of Americans who by now have gotten the vaccine?  We are out and about, mingling, shopping, dining in restaurants, enjoying each other's company. My entire family is going together on a beach vacation in a couple of weeks. We've all been vaccinated, except for the few who are too young, and we're planning to observe realistic caution. We're bringing tons of games, sports equipment, and food, cooking delicious meals to eat at our rented house, walking to the beach (we're three houses in from the beach, even elderly me can manage that), taking joy in seeing each other and breathing the delicious salt air.

So, while nobody is "worrying about dying," we are exercising normal precautions. We are not suicidal. We all got vaccinated as soon as possible and feel blessed that we were able to do so.

If anybody does encounter a virus or two, either we will not get sick from it, or will have a mild case. And that is the whole point of the vaccine, which anyone who reads a newspaper or watches a news broadcast knows by now.  It's obviously too soon to know long term effects, but we can try to make intelligent choices based on what we know now.

And what we know now is that the vaccine seems to be amazingly effective against a killer of a disease with an even worse new variant The vaccine has few or no bad side effects, for about 99% of us. That's good enough odds for me.  And that is not"worrying about dying," it's the exact opposite. The people who have been vaccinated do not have to worry about the disease at all.  In our family's vacation plans, the word Covid doesn't even come up!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 1, 2021)

Been There said:


> This is what happens when an issue becomes political. Those people that are using this disease to promote their agenda should be ashamed of themselves. From the teachers’ unions, to governors all the way to the top, it’s being used to further their agenda. COVID has almost become a propaganda tool.


I agree 100%, we need to figure out how to take politics out of this.  But it will be hard, we can blame the media, politicians, and others, but the real fault for this lies with us the people.  We need to do the best we can to take a close look at all available facts and make our decisions based on that, not on what some media or political personality says.

We all prefer simple answers, its natural, and that is what these people are offering us, simple answers to get out attention and support.  The problem is right now this is not a simple thing, to quote Mencken:

"_*For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong*_."


----------



## Mike (Aug 1, 2021)

When reporters, either Paper, TV, or government chop and change bits of
true facts then that is also "Fake News", we had it here a few weeks ago,
somebody took a graph and cut the positive bit off and printed only the
rising number of cases, the falling numbers were 3 or 4 times the size of
the rising ones.

Same with new cases of the virus, they only state that they are people who
are not vaccinated, yet many already had one jab, so again more "Fakery".

We cannot ask for proof either, they would just "Fake" something up, to
support their figure and show that to us.

Mike.


----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sunny said:


> This is unfortunately true about some people. The problem with your statement is that you don't specify which people you are referring to.
> 
> People who refuse to leave their house, who are afraid to go within hollering distance of another human being, even after getting the vaccine, even with wearing masks, etc. fit this description. People who are constantly scrubbing themselves, their clothes, and all the surfaces in their house fit the description. I have a friend who fits this description. I told her that even though she will never catch Covid (how could she?), she has let the virus win anyway. People who are terrified of getting an extremely safe vaccine fit the description.
> 
> ...


Yes, the vaccine is quite the miracle, ain't it?  "Amazingly Effective."  "99%"    In a world of your own design.
Also amusing:  I've been doing everything you're doing without the vaccine.  Miraculous, ain't it?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Some of those doctors still don't.
> And cool.....we've both sat at the same table.....in different states. I've been a member of the FDOH for many years and I probably shouldn't have said that in an open forum.......but I'm quite "hip" to all the tricks to fudge the numbers to meet the goals of the FDOH and their parents, the CDC.  It's all a really, really sophisticated game where the power players are vying for their team and there are no real rules.......only desirable "outcomes"......but the public isn't supposed to know of such things.....why, the CDC & the local DOH is there to protect them!!!.....ha!


Very cool Jeff. We worked with Feds from various parts of the country who joined our team through the years.
The sad thing about doctors giving patients the inadequate dosages or the wrong meds entirely is that those patients paid a lot of money and many wound up just coming to our clinic to get the right treatment. When a doctor, sometimes arrogant, was reluctant to give proper treatment after I advised him of what that should be, I told him that I had to document that fact on my field record, notify the CDC and if patients decided to sue, our records were admissible in court. That usually did the trick.


----------



## chic (Aug 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, the vaccine is quite the miracle, ain't it?  "Amazingly Effective."  "99%"    In a world of your own design.
> Also amusing:  I've been doing everything you're doing without the vaccine.  Miraculous, ain't it?


I have also.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 6, 2021)

Just a note - Daily Mail:  *Now almost 80% of 16 to 24 year olds in England have Covid antibodies, official figures show*

Now if it turns out that these youngsters have more natural immunity than those with vaccinated immunity, why would you want to vaccinate them?


----------



## Jennina (Aug 6, 2021)

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Some of those doctors still don't.
> And cool.....we've both sat at the same table.....in different states. I've been a member of the FDOH for many years and I probably shouldn't have said that in an open forum.......but I'm quite "hip" to all the tricks to fudge the numbers to meet the goals of the FDOH and their parents, the CDC.  It's all a really, really sophisticated game where the power players are vying for their team and there are no real rules.......only desirable "outcomes"......but the public isn't supposed to know of such things.....why, the CDC & the local DOH is there to protect them!!!.....ha!


Have you ever thought of exposing them? You seem 100% sure there are anomalies in data reporting at FDOH. The public  deserves to know these things. 

Just make sure you got everything covered or you're going to go from hero to zero faster than you can say DeSantis. 

People need to be vigilant these days to counter fake news. 

How has this escaped DeSantis? He acknowledged there's a surge in Covid cases and ,in fact, calls it "covid season."


----------



## John cycling (Aug 6, 2021)

Jennina said:


> Have you ever thought of exposing them? You seem 100% sure there are anomalies in data reporting at FDOH. The public  deserves to know these things.



That would be quite a monumental task, as he'd have to take down the entire AMA and the powerful people 
who control it, the same ones who also control all the mainstream media.  Perhaps a revolution would be helpful.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 6, 2021)

AMA are people who follow the science, right?

Remove Sex From Public Birth Certificates, AMA Says (webmd.com)


----------



## win231 (Aug 6, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> AMA are people who follow the science, right?
> 
> Remove Sex From Public Birth Certificates, AMA Says (webmd.com)


It could just say, _"Undetermined" _or _"Subject to Change."  _


----------

